# Czysty system ~amd64, przestałą działać korekta językowa

## KaszeL

Witam wszystkich serdecznie.

Mam tu świeżo postawiony system ~amd64. Niestety po ostatniej aktualizacji przestałą zupełnie działać korekta językowa pod gnome. Pomimo prawidłowo zainstalowanych słowników, nie można ich wybrać na liście - ta po prostu jest pusta. Problem dotyczy wszystkich programów korzystających z aspella. Co to może być? Jak przywrócić działanie słowników?

----------

## SlashBeast

revdep-rebuild

----------

## KaszeL

Sprawdzałem, jest czysto:

```
kaszelws ~ # revdep-rebuild 

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]                 

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 
```

----------

## gall

Coś lekko namieszali w nowym gnome. Kilka dni temu przenosiłem system z amd64 na ~amd64 i miałem pod gnome problemy z klawiaturą mimo że pod poprzednia wersja zarówno gnome-light jak i xorg-server wszystko działało pięknie. Konieczne było ręczne dodanie polskiej klawiatury w menu gnoma. Całkiem możliwe że w twojej sytuacji sytuacja jest podobna. Nowe gnome rządzi się chyba nowymi zasadami.

Powodzenia.

----------

## KaszeL

Nie jestem przekonany, że to jest wina Gnome. Przez kilkanaście dni, działał świetnie. Dopiero ostatni update (z przedwczoraj) go popsuł.

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz co aktualizowałeś i ew. zdowngraduj.

----------

## KaszeL

I tutaj jest pies pogrzebany. Nie wiem dokładnie który z pakietów mógł sprawić problem. W aktualizacji było ich co najmniej kilkanaście :\

----------

## SlashBeast

Ale np. na_pewno to nie jest wina aplikacji 'vim' dla przykładu, więc go można z listy wykluczyć, wklej nam co aktualizowałeś.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## KaszeL

Czy mogę w jakiś prosty sposób wyciągnąć listę zmian z powiedzmy ostatnich 3 aktualizacji?

----------

## SlashBeast

genlop -l i po dacie, ostatnie są na dole.

----------

## KaszeL

No dobrze, ostatnie 5 dni:

```
    Tue Jul 15 00:35:32 2008 >>> net-nds/portmap-6.0

     Tue Jul 15 00:36:06 2008 >>> net-libs/libnfsidmap-0.20

     Tue Jul 15 00:36:39 2008 >>> dev-libs/libevent-1.4.5

     Tue Jul 15 00:36:59 2008 >>> sys-apps/smartmontools-5.38

     Tue Jul 15 00:37:42 2008 >>> net-fs/nfs-utils-1.1.2-r1

     Wed Jul 16 00:41:11 2008 >>> net-misc/rdate-1.4-r3

     Tue Jul 15 22:55:56 2008 >>> x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501

     Tue Jul 15 22:59:44 2008 >>> gnome-extra/quick-lounge-applet-2.12.1

     Tue Jul 15 22:59:47 2008 >>> dev-util/dialog-1.1.20080316

     Tue Jul 15 23:00:20 2008 >>> x11-apps/xkill-1.0.1

     Tue Jul 15 23:00:31 2008 >>> net-analyzer/netspeed_applet-0.14

     Tue Jul 15 23:00:38 2008 >>> media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.16

     Tue Jul 15 23:01:26 2008 >>> media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.16-r2

     Tue Jul 15 23:10:33 2008 >>> media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3

     Tue Jul 15 23:10:56 2008 >>> media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1-1.0.0

     Tue Jul 15 23:15:56 2008 >>> net-irc/xchat-2.8.6-r1

     Tue Jul 15 23:16:03 2008 >>> x11-themes/polymer-0.3.2

     Wed Jul 16 00:55:36 2008 >>> app-admin/hddtemp-0.3_beta15-r3

     Wed Jul 16 20:53:51 2008 >>> sys-fs/sysfsutils-2.1.0

     Wed Jul 16 20:54:06 2008 >>> x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1

     Wed Jul 16 20:54:32 2008 >>> sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.4

     Thu Jul 17 12:31:20 2008 >>> net-misc/telnet-bsd-1.2-r1

     Fri Jul 18 18:21:01 2008 >>> media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.1_rc1-r1

     Fri Jul 18 18:21:19 2008 >>> sys-apps/man-pages-3.04

     Fri Jul 18 18:22:05 2008 >>> sys-apps/file-4.25

     Fri Jul 18 18:22:56 2008 >>> media-sound/esound-0.2.39

     Fri Jul 18 18:34:41 2008 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.26

     Fri Jul 18 18:36:28 2008 >>> dev-libs/klibc-1.5.12-r1

     Fri Jul 18 18:36:49 2008 >>> sys-apps/v86d-0.1.5.2

     Fri Jul 18 18:37:52 2008 >>> x11-libs/pixman-0.11.8

     Fri Jul 18 18:39:15 2008 >>> app-text/hunspell-1.2.6

     Fri Jul 18 18:41:06 2008 >>> net-print/cups-1.3.7-r3

     Fri Jul 18 18:53:16 2008 >>> x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.11

     Fri Jul 18 19:20:15 2008 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1

     Fri Jul 18 19:43:56 2008 >>> net-libs/xulrunner-1.8.1.16

     Fri Jul 18 19:44:05 2008 >>> gnome-base/gnome-2.22.3

     Fri Jul 18 19:51:40 2008 >>> media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p27120

     Fri Jul 18 19:54:50 2008 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.1

     Fri Jul 18 19:56:12 2008 >>> media-video/gnome-mplayer-0.6.2

     Fri Jul 18 20:01:39 2008 >>> media-libs/libao-0.8.8

     Fri Jul 18 20:02:03 2008 >>> net-misc/rdesktop-1.6.0-r1

     Fri Jul 18 21:07:31 2008 >>> media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r2

     Sat Jul 19 16:52:00 2008 >>> media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1

     Sat Jul 19 16:52:59 2008 >>> app-text/enchant-1.4.2

     Sat Jul 19 16:54:45 2008 >>> gnome-extra/yelp-2.22.1-r10

     Sat Jul 19 17:04:59 2008 >>> x11-libs/vte-0.16.14

     Sat Jul 19 17:19:06 2008 >>> app-office/gnumeric-1.8.3

     Sun Jul 20 13:42:00 2008 >>> perl-core/digest-base-1.15

     Sun Jul 20 13:42:15 2008 >>> perl-core/Time-HiRes-1.97.15

     Sun Jul 20 13:42:44 2008 >>> dev-util/re2c-0.13.2

     Sun Jul 20 13:42:49 2008 >>> virtual/perl-PodParser-1.35

     Sun Jul 20 13:43:08 2008 >>> dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.30

     Sun Jul 20 13:43:17 2008 >>> dev-perl/Convert-ASN1-0.21

     Sun Jul 20 13:43:26 2008 >>> dev-perl/Text-Iconv-1.7

     Sun Jul 20 13:43:37 2008 >>> dev-perl/XML-Filter-BufferText-1.01

     Sun Jul 20 13:43:45 2008 >>> dev-perl/Net-IP-1.25-r1

     Sun Jul 20 13:43:54 2008 >>> dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.13

     Sun Jul 20 13:44:01 2008 >>> virtual/perl-digest-base-1.15

     Sun Jul 20 13:44:08 2008 >>> virtual/perl-Time-HiRes-1.97.15

     Sun Jul 20 13:44:16 2008 >>> app-dicts/aspell-pl-6.0.20061121.0

     Sun Jul 20 13:44:19 2008 >>> dev-perl/XML-SAX-Writer-0.50

     Sun Jul 20 13:44:34 2008 >>> dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11

     Sun Jul 20 13:44:46 2008 >>> dev-perl/perl-ldap-0.34

     Sun Jul 20 13:44:57 2008 >>> dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1

     Sun Jul 20 13:45:10 2008 >>> dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.63

     Sun Jul 20 13:45:52 2008 >>> app-text/gnome-spell-1.0.8

     Sun Jul 20 13:46:03 2008 >>> mail-filter/spamassassin-3.2.4

     Sun Jul 20 13:46:22 2008 >>> app-dicts/aspell-pl-6.0.20061121.0
```

Przy czym te ostatnie aspell-pl i gnome-spell, to moja ręczna robota.

----------

## SlashBeast

hunspell aktualizowałeś, może zainstaluj poprzednią, starszą wersję?

----------

## KaszeL

Sprawdziłem, to nic nie dało... Niemniej naprowadziło mnie na pewien trop. Okazuje się, że hunspell używa słowników, w formacie myspell'a. Słowników, których oczywiście nie miałem zainstalowanych. Po instalacji pakietu myspell-pl sprawdzanie pisowni zaczęło działać w części aplikacji, ale nie we wszystkich. Takiego słownika nie widzi np. Evolution.

Pytanie zasadnicze. Dlaczego mój system nagle zaczął sprawdzać pisownie przez hunspella, podczas gdy wcześniej wszystko działało z aspell-pl.

----------

## gall

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/app-text/hunspell

Tyle mówi gentoo package ale z tego co mówisz wynika ze poza oOO możliwe ze teraz używa go więcej aplikacji.

Zmiany w pakietach są częste więc proponuje przywyknąć  :Razz: 

----------

## KaszeL

To nie zmienia postaci rzeczy, że aspell-pl przestał działać.

----------

